# Cleaning Remotes



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My remotes are looking a bit grimy and could do with a good clean up..
Can anyone recommend a safe way of cleaning them?
I'm hesitant to use any spray type cleaners, as it may get into the contacts and cause trouble..and just wiping them with a damp cloth (which I've tried) does not remove greasy marks..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good question... I've got one here that looks pretty bad itself and I've been wondering what to use to clean it. My thoughts were to try some simple green, but no spray it directly on the remote, rather dampen a cloth and see if I could simply wipe it clean. Not sure how effective it will be though.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

You can probably use some WD40 and spray it on a cloth and wipe the remotes, don't used it if the remotes have a LCD screen, this is what I used to clean the car alarm remotes!:bigsmile:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A little Windex sprayed on a cloth should do it. Failing that, 409.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> A little Windex sprayed on a cloth should do it. Failing that, 409.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Forgive my ignorance but what's 409?

I have tried Windex, with limited results..


----------



## FguerraG (Mar 16, 2007)

Plexus , plastic cleaner and polish

I use it for almost anything cleaning my atv goggles , helmet , tv , Pc monitor my phone & the remote

works great!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what's 409?
> 
> I have tried Windex, with limited results..


409 is the name of the product ... like windex.:yes: :yes: :yes: 

I'm not sure if is available where you live :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

FguerraG said:


> Plexus , plastic cleaner and polish
> 
> I use it for almost anything cleaning my atv goggles , helmet , tv , Pc monitor my phone & the remote
> 
> works great!


I presume Plexus is a brand name, but one of our local brands should have a plastic cleaner and polish..
Sounds like a good possibilty..I'll look into that..


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

I use rubbing alcohol and q-tips. The alcohol evaporates pretty fast so you dont have to worriy about it messing any thing up.


----------

